
Spatial Data Models and Query Processing (1994) [pdf] - espeed
http://www.cs.umd.edu/~hjs/pubs/kim2.pdf
======
glxc
there should be a mandatory note detailing significance when any academic
paper is submitted that is more than 6 months

